# WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht



## Systemcrash (1. Januar 2012)

*WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht*

Hi!

Siehe Überschrift 

Gibts solche Teile auch außer von den genannten Herstellern/ Labelern?


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht*

Was spricht denn gegen die genannten?


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht*

BIn nicht wirklich zufrieden mit den WLAN-Qualitäten der FRitz/Speedport, beim Vodafone hatte ich auch schon Probs mit der Konfig von Telefonen/Fax


----------



## Per4mance (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht*

schau dir mal die produkte von Linksys (cisco) und draytek an . die sind in der regel besser. hab selber hier nen linksys router und der läuft wie ne 1 über lan und wlan.

hab aber das anbietermodem davor weil ich ne schlechte dämpfung hab und das anbietermodem da keine mucken macht im vergleich zu nem netgear wo ich mal kurz hatte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht*

Ich wieß zwar gerade nicht,was du am wlan der fritzboxen auszusetzen hast,aber meine alte 7170 hatte definitiv ein gutes.Ich hoffe du bedenkst auch,das du für einen guten empfang nicht nur einen guten sender sondern auch empfänger benötigst.(oder einfach,dir nützt es nix wenn der router alles im umkreis von 100m in grund und boden funkt,aber der empfänger förmlich taub ist)
Solltest du dennoch alternativen wollen,netgear war bei mir immer sehr gut beim empfang.Weiter empfehlen könnte ich noch draytek und tp-link.Allerdings solltest du ggf. größere antennen einplanen um den empfang weiter zu verbessern.(bei den von mir vorgeschlagenen kann man die wechseln)
Allerdings stellt sich mit die frage,was überhaupt dein ziel ist. Außerdem wäre zu beachten,das ein gutes adsl-modem mit drin sein muß,falls deine leitung schlecht sein sollte.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht*



Per4mance schrieb:


> schau dir mal die produkte von Linksys (cisco) und draytek an .



Gibts da was mit TAE?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich wieß zwar gerade nicht,was du am wlan der fritzboxen auszusetzen hast,aber meine alte 7170 hatte definitiv ein gutes.Ich hoffe du bedenkst auch,das du für einen guten empfang nicht nur einen guten sender sondern auch empfänger benötigst.(oder einfach,dir nützt es nix wenn der router alles im umkreis von 100m in grund und boden funkt,aber der empfänger förmlich taub ist)


 
Hab hier in meiner näheren Umgebung 5 WLAN-Geräte in Betrieb, das die alle so taub sind, bezweifle ich 

MIT TP-Link, Linksys, Vodafone, D-Link hab ich bessere Erfahrungen im WLAN-Bereich, aber bis auf die Easybox hatte ich noch kein Gerät das TAE mitbringt.

Hatte zuletzt einen 7270, dessen WLAN war trotz 100%-Einstellung erbärmlich schwach, für ein 200€ schlicht eine Frechheit  . Ich muß immerhin durch ein paar Decken durchkommen. Die Speedports sind ähnlich, dazu kommt noch die recht lange Zeit nach dem Einschalten bis sie bereit sind.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht*



Systemcrash schrieb:


> Gibts da was mit TAE?


Bei cisco/linksys glaube nicht.


> Hab hier in meiner näheren Umgebung 5 WLAN-Geräte in Betrieb, das die alle so taub sind, bezweifle ich


Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuscht...Meistens muß ja alles nur "billig" zu produzieren sein und dementsprechend fällt es dann auch aus.


> MIT TP-Link, Linksys, Vodafone, D-Link hab ich bessere Erfahrungen im WLAN-Bereich, aber bis auf die Easybox hatte ich noch kein Gerät das TAE mitbringt.


Tut es nicht auch ein RJ11 bzw. RJ45-anschluß?(müßte man aber schauen,ob der router auch analoge telefone unterstützt) Ansonsten schaut es eher mau aus.Als alternative könntest du dir höchstens noch bei ebay eine IAD bzw. ein turbolink von sphairon schießen.



> Hatte zuletzt einen 7270, dessen WLAN war trotz 100%-Einstellung erbärmlich schwach, für ein 200€ schlicht eine Frechheit  .


Ich denke,das wlan ist das geringste problem von avm.An den dingern gibt es anderes,was dringender ausgetauscht werden müßte...


> Ich muß immerhin durch ein paar Decken durchkommen.


...und das wird das problem sein.Du solltest dir vieleicht noch zusätzlich überlegen,ob dein router wirklich so günstig steht.Notfalls könntest du auch dein wlan-signal per repeater verstärken oder über dlan noch einen 2. punkt erreichen an dem du einen sender aufbaust.


> Die Speedports sind ähnlich, dazu kommt noch die recht lange Zeit nach dem Einschalten bis sie bereit sind.


Ähhmm...normal?Je mehr dran ist,um so länger braucht das ding mit booten.Mal davon ab,wenn ein telefon dran hängt ist das teil dann nicht dauer-an?


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WLAN-Router mit TAE-Anschlüssen (außer Speedport, Easybox, Fritzbox) gesucht*

Nö, wenn ich außer Haus bin, was manchmal durchaus Tage sind, ist sowas abgeschaltet


----------

